# Last egg hatched



## Crazy1 (Mar 26, 2008)

On Monday the last egg pipped. Monday night at about 5:15 p.m. the last egg hatched. 

this is egg #1 and last to hatch






Big yolk sack exposed





In plastic container, a little misshapen and heading back to the incubator





by Tuesday night March 25th most of the yolk sack has been absorbed.


----------



## Itort (Mar 26, 2008)

Cute little guy.


----------



## susan (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow!! Congratulations!!! Another beautiful baby! Good job you!!


----------



## PATMAN (Mar 26, 2008)

Another wonderful hatching. Nice work and congrats!!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Congrats Robyn - another cutie!


----------



## Josh (Mar 26, 2008)

wow! nice photos! congrats robyn on a great looking hatchling!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in CONGRATS on #3 hatchling Robyn!





Forgive me.. but I'm somewhat concerned that there has been other examples of taking 'hatchling pics' "right-out-of-the-egg". Strictly an observation. I've done it myself in the past.. but feel it's too much 'flash' for the "forest tort" babydoll eyes now. Just an IMH(umble)O folks!


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 26, 2008)

Great pictures Robyn  #3 is looking great. 

I've never had a problem Terry taking pictures with flash of my hatchlings. The flash doesn't last long enough to cause a problem.

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Sorry for the delay in CONGRATS on #3 hatchling Robyn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks you all for your wonderful comments.

Terry sweet you are worried about the flash in the babiesÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ eyes, and nice to know you have never found it a problem Danny. I would have figured a lot of people wouldn't have even thought about it. However before I took any new babies pic Torts or Infants, I was concerned a bright light could cause problems or at the least discomfort, so I took no chances.
I use a filter over the actual flash. I tried direct flash, coffee filter, Kleenex and finally found that 3 layers of (Kirkland) paper towels work best. This I had tested prior to taking any pics of the torts. Last year a friend had a baby and wanted me to take some pic of her. But was concerned the flash would cause her discomfort. So I experimented at home with the filters. I was able to get some great pics of the new baby without any discomfort or even a blink from her. So when my tort babies were in the incubator I took some practice shots in the house to see where and how much light would be produced with the paper towel filter. That is why they are all taken in the same place the light flash was minimal and I filtered out the glare what would be a discomfort or cause problems and that would also wash out the color of the torts. And I do appreciate your concerns and your opinions Terry and Danny.

See goes to show you IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m a new Tort mom. I was more worried about the size of her yolk sack.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats! Its so funny how the come out the egg all bent and floppy like that then straighten up. cute.


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry for the late response. But soooo cute, Congratulations, the paper towel over the flash, what a great idea!!!


----------



## AWAaviatrix (Mar 28, 2008)

So sweet!


Misty
5 Sulcata's
3 Leopard's
4 Indian Star's


----------



## tortania (Mar 28, 2008)

Beautiful baby Robyn! And great idea with the paper towel filter!


----------



## wayne.bob (Mar 28, 2008)

congrats!!!!!


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 30, 2008)

VERY NICE PICS!!! I LOVE THEM!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM ONE DAY IN PERSON


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks, RFBT,Jen, Misty, Tortania, Wayne.bob and Cory for the kind words. She(?) is doing great and is almost ready to come out of the incubator as her yolk sack has been absorbed, Whew (that had me worried). I will be taking more pics of all three soon.


----------



## TestudoGeek (Mar 31, 2008)

nice work, Robyn.
the babies look fantastic.


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks TestudoGeek.


----------



## janiedough (Apr 1, 2008)

I SO wish I had had Percy since he was a baby. They are so cute and he would probably trust me more. I am so tempted to get a baby, but I imagine it would be hard to keep the two at the same time - hatchlings are more high maintenance that I am not sure I can provide right now...so sad.


----------



## TestudoGeek (Apr 1, 2008)

janiedough said:


> hatchlings are more high maintenance



I can assure you: they ARE!
They're also irresistable...


----------



## janiedough (Apr 2, 2008)

maybe when I have more money and a house - which will hopefully be in two years...


----------

